# Dubai Salary vs Doha Salary and some advice please



## Skip_ZA

Hi guys, I know this is the UAE/Dubai forum. But there is almost no one in the Qatar forum to chat to or get any feedback.

I have a possible job offer in both Dubai and Doha Transportation planner at 2 different large Multinational firms.

Now I have a 28K AED offer in Dubai.
Please note that the 28 would include flights back home and health insurance for the family in Dubai.

I have read that Doha is a bit more expensive in some aspects etc...So what would be a comparable salary there to the 28k from Dubai.

The Doha should be an all inclusive one...salary, acccom, living exp, medical, flights, What should i consider 35-40k Qatari? even more?

Also should i even consider Doha?? Have heard that its quote "the dullest place on earth". I have a family (wife an baby boy) so we wont do the party scene etc... but would like to dine out twice a week and do stuff on weekends.

Is Doha ok, or should I wait for the final offer from Dubai.


----------



## The Rascal

Doha is a depressing place, if this is your first overseas job I'd take Dubai any day of the week. 

That said, if I was offered 40k in Doha I'd take it over 28k in Dubai., like for like though I'd take Dubai.

Employment laws are draconian in Doha too.


----------



## A.Abbass

I don't recommend Qatar for you, it is midway conservative, less than Saudi Arabia but definitely more than Dubai, even Arabs who come from cities dislike Qatar.

Qatar is also more expensive than Dubai. However the discrepancy in salaries is not that much, I doubt you would get 40K qatari riyal for the same role you've been offered 28K for here in Dubai. But, if I get that difference I would start by Qatar.


----------



## Skip_ZA

thanks for the replies.

Yes i have heard about the bad stuff of Qatar.

But i also have heard from a friend in Dubai (also South African) that if you visit Dubai then Doha.. then you would find Doha extremley boring and slow paced. But if Doha is your first GCC city it wouldnt be as bad...

I myself am a conservative guy, but i hear you, there is allot less to do n Doha and Qatar apparently??

The 40k is mainly because in Dubai the 28kAED would include flights +- 8300AED for 2adults and infant + whatever medical insurance for 3people would cost in dubai monthly... (Say the total package in Dubai is about 30K all in).

Ive seen the average salary for a Transport Engineer is about 33,000QAR. Hence i'm going in higher!! Am i disillusioned on that salary?

thanks again for your insights...


----------



## XDoodlebugger

I hired an engineer a couple of years ago and paid him more than he made in Qatar to come to Dubai. He was complaining the other day because he is not saving nearly as much because there is so much to do in Dubai. Not my fault he is enjoying life more here I told him! Ha ha.

If that 28k includes housing in Dubai then I would not take it unless I was unemployed, I had a South African working for me for about that (15k salary + 10k housing and a car) and he could not make it here with a family of 4, and we paid 65% of schooling as well. But of course I have Indian guys working for me making much less and are doing fine, it all depends on you.


----------



## twowheelsgood

XDoodle****** said:


> I hired an engineer a couple of years ago and paid him more than he made in Qatar to come to Dubai./QUOTE]
> 
> There's your mistake
> 
> People who are in Qatar should be paying you to get them out


----------



## Skip_ZA

XDoodle****** said:


> I hired an engineer a couple of years ago and paid him more than he made in Qatar to come to Dubai. He was complaining the other day because he is not saving nearly as much because there is so much to do in Dubai. Not my fault he is enjoying life more here I told him! Ha ha.
> 
> If that 28k includes housing in Dubai then I would not take it unless I was unemployed, I had a South African working for me for about that (15k salary + 10k housing and a car) and he could not make it here with a family of 4, and we paid 65% of schooling as well. But of course I have Indian guys working for me making much less and are doing fine, it all depends on you.


Yes 28k includes housing. My friend works in dubai and reckons i could do ok with 28k. We studied together and I would join him at his company.

from my calculations i should save about 2k AED per month minus ALL expenses.

my kid is 6months old, and wife will look after him so no school fees etc...

dont think they would go any higher seeing as this is the market range for my experience.

im not a high flyer etc, we dont need to keep up with the jonses' either.


----------



## XDoodlebugger

Skip_ZA said:


> Yes 28k includes housing. My friend works in dubai and reckons i could do ok with 28k. We studied together and I would join him at his company.
> 
> from my calculations i should save about 2k AED per month minus ALL expenses.
> 
> my kid is 6months old, and wife will look after him so no school fees etc...
> 
> dont think they would go any higher seeing as this is the market range for my experience.
> 
> im not a high flyer etc, we dont need to keep up with the jonses' either.



If you are happy that is all that matters. I also always advise people you should be making 20% more than current salary plus housing paid as a general yardstick.


----------



## Skip_ZA

XDoodle****** said:


> If you are happy that is all that matters. I also always advise people you should be making 20% more than current salary plus housing paid as a general yardstick.


Well lets say its 28-10 for housing, thats 18k. Thats about 1.6 times my salary here. But then my wife's salary would also come in.

In dubai she wont work and raise our son.

Cost of living is much less in South Africa than Dubai though.

Sums look like this:
Housing & Utilities10k
Groceries 2k
Internet & phone 1k
Baby stuff 2K
car 1.5k
petrol 1k
Restuarant 2times per week 2.4k
activities 1.6k

spending and contingencies 5k

Total = 26k

Savings 2k


----------



## XDoodlebugger

Skip_ZA said:


> Well lets say its 28-10 for housing, thats 18k. Thats about 1.6 times my salary here. But then my wife's salary would also come in.
> 
> In dubai she wont work and raise our son.
> 
> Cost of living is much less in South Africa than Dubai though.
> 
> Sums look like this:
> Housing & Utilities10k
> Groceries 2k
> Internet & phone 1k
> Baby stuff 2K
> car 1.5k
> petrol 1k
> Restuarant 2times per week 2.4k
> activities 1.6k
> 
> spending and contingencies 5k
> 
> Total = 26k
> 
> Savings 2k


If you can hold to that great, I think a bit low for Dubai housing for a family and a bit low for a car but 1k will fund a heck of a commute here in Dubai! And 1.2k for a dinner would be brunch level drunkenness for you and the wife! I can get a steak dinner for 150 or less and a beer is 40-45.


----------



## Skip_ZA

XDoodle****** said:


> If you can hold to that great, I think a bit low for Dubai housing for a family and a bit low for a car but 1k will fund a heck of a commute here in Dubai! And 1.2k for a dinner would be brunch level drunkenness for you and the wife! I can get a steak dinner for 150 or less and a beer is 40-45.


We looking at a 1bhr or 2bhr place, nothing fancy..

Also would look to buy second hand car. Likde a Ford Edge went onto 4x4 Motors LLC's website to have a look at some prices per month. so about 1,250AED and then plus insurance at 250AED? is this realistic?

and the dinner is split into 150AED per person x 2 time x 4 weeks = 2,400AED per month.

and the weekend activities is one activity every second weekend.

Do my figures make sense?


----------



## XDoodlebugger

Skip_ZA said:


> We looking at a 1bhr or 2bhr place, nothing fancy..
> 
> Also would look to buy second hand car. Likde a Ford Edge went onto 4x4 Motors LLC's website to have a look at some prices per month. so about 1,250AED and then plus insurance at 250AED? is this realistic?
> 
> and the dinner is split into 150AED per person x 2 time x 4 weeks = 2,400AED per month.
> 
> and the weekend activities is one activity every second weekend.
> 
> Do my figures make sense?


Now they do. Not sure about the vehicle, but you should be able to get a loan at 8% or below without issue.


----------



## rsinner

Skip, no idea what you make back home, but I see that after your budget you will have about 5K + 2K every month. Pretty good. Yet, pretty sure that 5K will get dipped into at times. Keep in mind that there is hardly any retirement funds after working here (the end of services benefit is not much and does not grow as it is not invested) so you will have to actively save for it.


----------



## Skip_ZA

@xdoodle - well im going off figures from their website which is 20% deposit and about 8% loan.

@rsinner - i will be sending back about 2k to family member in South Africa. So the 5k is about 3k. At the moment my work package here accounts for a Provident fund at about 1200AED per month. So if i can put away that then i wont be worse off in Dubai. Is that realistic?


----------



## Skip_ZA

Also checked now a Ford Edge gets about 8km/L or 18.4mpg. So if i have to commute 60km a day and do 200km on the weekend that give you 500km a week = 2000km a month devide 8mk/L = 250L x 1.8AED/L = 450AED + 50AED SALIK = 500AED per month

So my car allowance can become 2000AED. + 500Fuel


----------



## Nash000

Hi Skip, first a general remark: The fact that you already did those (pretty realistic imho) calculations is a great sign that you'll do well in Dubai. Refreshing change of pace compared to some other threads around here... ;-)

Regarding Dubai vs. Doha I definitely second Rascal's point of "draconian employment laws", that would be a major negative for Doha for me. Also the fact that you already have a friend living in Dubai should help a lot at the beginning. For me it would be (well, is) Dubai all the way.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim

The Rascal said:


> That said, if I was offered 40k in Doha I'd take it over 28k in Dubai., like for like though I'd take Dubai.


I wouldn't. 

For starters half of the extra 12k would go down the drain, nevermind the rest around quality of life.


----------



## Skip_ZA

Nash000 said:


> Hi Skip, first a general remark: The fact that you already did those (pretty realistic imho) calculations is a great sign that you'll do well in Dubai. Refreshing change of pace compared to some other threads around here... ;-)
> 
> Regarding Dubai vs. Doha I definitely second Rascal's point of "draconian employment laws", that would be a major negative for Doha for me. Also the fact that you already have a friend living in Dubai should help a lot at the beginning. For me it would be (well, is) Dubai all the way.


Thanks for the compliment.

In terms of draconian. The company is Parsons. Multi-disciplined Engineering firm.
I would think a MNC wouldnt be as draconian as other more local firms? Or am I wrong here?

I have about 4 friends living in Dubai.


----------



## Skip_ZA

Fat Bhoy Tim said:


> I wouldn't.
> 
> For starters half of the extra 12k would go down the drain, nevermind the rest around quality of life.



Hi Fat Bhoy Tim, please elaborate about the 12k. As far as i know and what XDoodle also said there is a whole lot less to do in DOha, so you should save more.

Maybe then i would buy vacation days from the company and go on holiday more. Short week long holidays or something....

Im also not big into party scene I'm married and settled. We dont drink much and dont need to be in fancy restaurants etc...


----------



## Stevesolar

Skip_ZA said:


> Thanks for the compliment.
> 
> In terms of draconian. The company is Parsons. Multi-disciplined Engineering firm.
> I would think a MNC wouldnt be as draconian as other more local firms? Or am I wrong here?
> 
> I have about 4 friends living in Dubai.


Hi,
For me the biggest negative regarding working in Qatar is the requirement for an exit visa everytime you want to leave the country. I think for a western expat this is pretty draconian!
This makes things difficult in emergencies - especially at weekends, Ramadan, holiday times etc.
That single reason alone would stop me taking a job there - especially when you compare the place with Dubai.
Doha seems so drab and unfinished compared with Dubai!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Nash000

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> For me the biggest negative regarding working in Qatar is the requirement for an exit visa everytime you want to leave the country. I think for a western expat this is pretty draconian!
> This makes things difficult in emergencies - especially at weekends, Ramadan, holiday times etc.
> [snip]
> Steve


This! Your employer is (hopefully) not the problem (though I wouldn't rely too much on them, MNC or not, they have to work within the local rules and regulations). Add the possible nightmare of being in conflict with your employer (unlikely, but who knows) and this is def draconian.


----------



## Skip_ZA

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> For me the biggest negative regarding working in Qatar is the requirement for an exit visa everytime you want to leave the country. I think for a western expat this is pretty draconian!
> This makes things difficult in emergencies - especially at weekends, Ramadan, holiday times etc.
> That single reason alone would stop me taking a job there - especially when you compare the place with Dubai.
> Doha seems so drab and unfinished compared with Dubai!
> Cheers
> Steve


I have read that as well. But apparently you can have it in your contract that you sign an *annual multi-exit permit*. This would alow you to come and go as you please.

This would most certainly form part of my negotiations, because im not going there if i have to do an application everytime I need to leave.


----------



## Stevesolar

Skip_ZA said:


> I have read that as well. But apparently you can have it in your contract that you sign an *annual multi-exit permit*. This would alow you to come and go as you please.
> 
> This would most certainly form part of my negotiations, because im not going there if i have to do an application everytime I need to leave.


Hi,
I live in the UAE but travel to Doha regularly on business (i was last there on Sunday).
Even if you could get one of these permits - i still would not live there, compared with UAE.
Best of luck
Steve


----------



## Skip_ZA

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> I live in the UAE but travel to Doha regularly on business (i was last there on Sunday).
> Even if you could get one of these permits - i still would not live there, compared with UAE.
> Best of luck
> Steve


My good friend living in Dubai told me that if you have been in Dubai, then Doha would never be good enough. He however pointed out that if my first move is to Doha, without seeing Dubai then I would be ok for a amount of time.

But I hear you, like i said, the place isn't labeled the "dullest place on earth" for nothing. So obviously there are many drawbacks. 

Thanks for your input Steve


----------



## The Rascal

Skip_ZA said:


> My good friend living in Dubai told me that if you have been in Dubai, then Doha would never be good enough. He however pointed out that if my first move is to Doha, without seeing Dubai then I would be ok for a amount of time.
> 
> But I hear you, like i said, the place isn't labeled the "dullest place on earth" for nothing. So obviously there are many drawbacks.
> 
> Thanks for your input Steve


However there are hooker bars there if it gets really boring...

Well, so Steve told me when he was there last week.,


----------



## Skip_ZA

The Rascal said:


> However there are hooker bars there if it gets really boring...
> 
> Well, so Steve told me when he was there last week.,


:spit:

Yeah not really into that, but glad Steve had a good time in Doha.... lol


----------



## Stevesolar

Skip_ZA said:


> :spit:
> 
> Yeah not really into that, but glad Steve had a good time in Doha.... lol


Chance would be a fine thing!


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim

Skip_ZA said:


> Hi Fat Bhoy Tim, please elaborate about the 12k. As far as i know and what XDoodle also said there is a whole lot less to do in DOha, so you should save more.
> 
> Maybe then i would buy vacation days from the company and go on holiday more. Short week long holidays or something....
> 
> Im also not big into party scene I'm married and settled. We dont drink much and dont need to be in fancy restaurants etc...


It's ridiculously expensive; especially accommodation. To get a flat as nice and large in Doha as I have here, I'd pay double or triple in Doha.


----------



## Stevesolar

Hi,
From the rebuffs to all our advice - i actually think he has his heart set on working in Doha.
So - best of British to you!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Skip_ZA

Fat Bhoy Tim said:


> It's ridiculously expensive; especially accommodation. To get a flat as nice and large in Doha as I have here, I'd pay double or triple in Doha.


I hear you i have made provision for about 14,000QAR for accomodation plus 1000QAR for Utilities.

Something like this Beautiful 1 Bd Flat F/F. For Rent At The Pearl - Apartments for rent | dubizzle Qatar


----------



## Skip_ZA

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> From the rebuffs to all our advice - i actually think he has his heart set on working in Doha.
> So - best of British to you!
> Cheers
> Steve


Not at all, i would prefer Dubai to Doha. But if i dont get the Dubai option or the Doha one offers me 40,000QAR i would want to make an informed decision.

I would hope the Dubai offer pans out, but the Technical Director there simply isn't pulling the trigger on the job. 

And i have made contact with Parsons in Doha and they are assessing my 40k application.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim

My father works for QG and makes incredibly good money, but after 15 years in the Emirates he still thinks it's a dive. In his case an economically viable one though.


----------



## Skip_ZA

with the last couple of days in South Africa (xenophobic attacks), i have been thinking...

You guys say Doha is the most boring place ever. Maybe i need a dull place to live and raise my family???

Because if you want excitement come to South Africa, here you can't do the following (or be glad to make it out in one piece):

You can't walk in any part of the country at night for fear of mugging, robbery or death for R10 even (around 3.3AED).
You can't go to any park at night or day for that matter (daytime its full of vagrants, nightime you will be mugged).
You are very likley to be a victim of smash-and-grab on your way to work or to home everyday.
You are very likley to be a victim of Hi-jacking on your way to work or to home everyday.
You will be discriminated against the colour of your skin be it any colour. Racism is alive in this country. In workplace, sport, friends etc....
You are very likley to be a victim of road rage here, where a normal or taxi driver could end your life for no reason whatsoever. Also unroadworthy cars at night very dangerous.
You would be glad if you got back to your car and it was still there.
You would be glad if you go shopping or to the movies that no Mall robbery (at gunpoint) has happened. 
You have to lock every door, window or opening at night behind your 2meter high wall with security beams in the garden, doors and house. I have 23 security beams around and in my house...
You have to sleep lightly (especially 3o'clock) when robbers want to break into your house and physically harm your family and steal your hard earned belongings.

Your fellow countrymen are uncivilized and hell bent on destroying the country.
Xenophobic attack and other injustices happen on a daily basis.
Normal people get held up at gunpoint and killed and dumped in an open field daily.
Moms get shot in hi-jacking attempts infront of their school children.
Farmers get brutally murdered in the country daily, because of their race/skincolour.


I maybe need abit of dullness in my life??


P.s. Sorry for the rant, just had to vent a little.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim

Skip_ZA said:


> with the last couple of days in South Africa (xenophobic attacks), i have been thinking...
> 
> You guys say Doha is the most boring place ever. Maybe i need a dull place to live and raise my family???


Don't confuse dull with stress free as it certainly is not. Life there means bumper-to-bumper traffic amongst other problems.


----------



## Skip_ZA

I would agree with you. I think no one in the world can claim a stress free life....

And there is certainly bumper to bumper traffic everywhere.

Just wanted to vent a little and say what my daily life is like (well the worries anyway).

South African isn't the murder capital of the world for nothing.
http://www.news24.com/


----------

